# 2be! feat. TreKor - No Love (Remix)



## DaShizoe (4. Juli 2011)

Moin.

Also,ich mach Hobbymäßig Rapmusik.
Nen Kumpel und ich haben zusammen einen Remix
auf "No Love" von Eminem und Wayne gemacht.

Vllt hört ihrs euch mal an und lasst nen Comment da 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WQTDVS8W

Machts gut und danke im Vorraus!


----------

